# New LGBTQ families group in Shropshire



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I haven't been active on here for a while but I thought that some of you might be interested to know about a new rainbow families group that myself and another lesbain mum have set up in Shropshire. We've only got a ******** page at present but hope to improve on that soon and hope to have our first family picnic in the spring. 
Details are here: https://www.********.com/pages/BBs-Rainbow-Families-Shropshire/205687216240961#!/pages/BBs-Rainbow-Families-Shropshire/205687216240961

Please feel free to spread this info around to anyone you know who might appreciate it or be able to pass it on. Maybe we'll see some of you there... 

Gina. x

/links


----------

